# One Of My Favorites



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I have caught a good many flounder but never gigged any and looking forward to giving that a whirl this year.

One of my all time favorite meals, shrimp and crab stuffed flounder with some grilled shrimp --- Awe Yeah............


----------

